
Microsoft working on porting Sysinternals to Linux - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-working-on-porting-sysinternals-to-linux/
======
tellarin
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332)

